# Learning Resources



## bethh05 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Resources*

Does anyone have any websites or any other resources on billing anesthesia? I currently code for an ASC, I was approached about possibly doing the coding for the CRNA's that work through our facililty. Since they are not employees of the surgery center itself, would we have to have separate Tax ID's and things? Any information is GREATLY appreciated!!


----------



## jdrueppel (Mar 18, 2009)

Bethieh,

Below is the CMS link for CRNA services.  See Section 140.
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf

A good learning tool for anesthesia billing specifications is the ASA Relative Values Guide which is published every year.

Hope this helps.

Julie, CPC


----------

